# Do I need to use root tabs?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a 10-gallon with about eight plants, not including java moss. It's not a NPT, all the plants are just in the gravel or floating (anubias). Should I be using root tabs? Or do the fish and lights (fluorescent, 6500k) provide enough nutrients?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

That depends on the type of plants you have. 

Some stem plants don't actually get their nutrients from their roots since they have weak root systems and just draw it from the water around them. 

I know that swords in particular benefit from root tabs.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed, tell us what you have or show pics. 8 plants is not a lot and might get everything they need from the gravel/water column. But, if you do start fertilizing you can probably grow your plants faster and then have a heavier planted tank!!


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's see...

3 bunches anacharis
1 anubias, floating
1 java fern
4 amazon sword
Java moss, in a ball, some tied down


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah those swords would grow better if there were root tabs. 

You could place around two or so, near the middle of two swords.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

A good addition to root tabs is Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive for your leaf feeding plants. When I started using Flourish and Flourish Iron my plants exploded and the Flourish Iron made my red plants get redder!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&catargetid=1570177248&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla


----------

